# GTX570 disable power saving



## smag (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello all,

First of all, I would like to thanks the community...

Now, I would like to disable power saving (throttling) on my NVIDIA ZOTAC GTX 570.

How can I do that using GPU-Z? I've tried "GPU-Z.0.5.3.exe /GTX570OCP but without success.
(I know that it is possible with a GTX 580 using a command line argument)


Thanks in advance.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 20, 2011)

this method doesn't work anymore with newer drivers as afar as i know


----------



## smag (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, thank you for your quick answer.

Anyway, do you know any other solution to this problem?

In fact, I'm a profesionnal and I'm using NVIDIA ZOTAC GTX 570 in a system that is highly constrained by real-time processing pipe.

For this reason, I have a lot of issues with "POWER SAVING" mechanisms that are automatically enabled on the NVIDIA board and I'm searching for a solution to disable this feature. 

Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 20, 2011)

according to nvidia, normal usage of their product should never activate their power limiting system.

what makes you think you are seeing power limiting active?


----------



## smag (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm  absolutely sure that the card frequency is limited sometime : 

- First of all, I have timing counters in my code and I can see that the GPU performance changes time to time.

- Secondly, I use MSI AfterBurner when my software runs and I can see that GPU frequency toggles between power saving levels (there is 3 power saving levels that corresponds to 3 GPU frequencies)

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 21, 2011)

oh .. that's normal power saving. when the card is not fully loaded the clock frequency will go down to conserve power.

the nvidia 3d settings have an option to control power saving, maybe that will work for you


----------



## smag (Jun 21, 2011)

You're right but unfortunately, the option is ONLY available in Windows Vista / Windows Seven. I've a Windows XP (64 bits) system and the option is not available on this OS.

In fact, I'm just trying to find a way to use this Power Saving option in my XP system.

Thanks again.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 21, 2011)

you sure you dont have that?


----------



## smag (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm 100% sure (see attached jpg). I'm using the last NVIDIA drivers  : 275.33.

In addition, by googling a bit, I know that this option is not available on XP.

Here is a text extracted from NVIDIA PDF :_*Power Management mode (Windows Vista and later)*_

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=172252


----------



## smag (Jun 21, 2011)

My NCP screenshot :


----------

